#ubuntu-fridge 2006-08-28
<nixternal> get out
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-08-29
<matthewrevell> Hey guys - we've discussed that we should be present the full picture of Ubuntu, good and bad.
<matthewrevell> I think, in the spirit of that, we should consider linking to sabdfl's blog entry on the recent upgrade problem.
<matthewrevell> Ubuntu comes out of the problem stronger, IMO.
<matthewrevell> Any thoughts?
<nixternal> do her up ;)
<nixternal> i haven't even seen the post truthfully...plus i was afk all weekend long as well
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-08-30
<Burgwork> http://desktoplinux.com/articles/AT5816278551.html
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-01
<nixternal> http://www.bbspot.com/News/2000/9/linux_laid.html
<nixternal> ^^ possible fridge article?
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you are one twisted boy. Can I l blame it on living in the US or being a KDE user?
<nixternal> both ;)
<nixternal> i have lived all over..us is the only place that will keep me ;)
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-02
<johnlittle> typo ont he frisge
<johnlittle> er typo on the fridge :)
<johnlittle> If you one of the many people with software...
<johnlittle> and
<johnlittle> If youre like to know more information
<nixternal> give me a sec
<nixternal> lemme tie up this hack job
<nixternal> give me something to fix them with in the mean time
<nixternal> reword it and paste here for me ;)
<johnlittle> If you are one of the many people with software that you'd like to see in Ubuntu 6.10, or who have softwaree in the REVU system, then be sure to pop along to the #ubuntu-motu IRC channel in one weeks time. Hope to see you there!
<johnlittle> If you would like more information about getting involved with the Masters of the Universe team we recommend reading the MOTU Guide followed by a visit to #ubuntu-motu for questions, drinks, and chit-chat. Youll get up to speed in no-time at all!
<johnlittle> pasted nixternal
<nixternal> cool...i just stole your book image from the site for the ubuntu chicago site ;)
<johnlittle> cool
<johnlittle> steal on of the ubuntu video buttons too ;P
<johnlittle> one
<nixternal> fixed...
<nixternal> link me a button homer
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/ubuntu_video_buttons
<nixternal> heh ya, got it ;)
<nixternal> added and linked ;)
<johnlittle> woo thx
<nixternal> i can't believe it
<nixternal> according to stats, i am getting a few hundred unique hits a day on the ubuntu chicago site
<johnlittle> I had ubuntu video added to the ubuntu page on distrowatch today..you may want to send them the chicago link
<nixternal> i might...we have been getting swamped actually
<nixternal> we are getting ready to run a booth next week at the college, plus we are running a gooth for FREE GEEK
<johnlittle> cool
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> my typing sucks on this keyboard
<nixternal> big dumb ass wireless keyboards suck
<johnlittle> i have some cheap logitech wireless one..maybe their cheapest. its been good so far.
<nixternal> ya, probably the same one i have
<nixternal> wireless media access or some crap
<nixternal> has the media buttons up top
<johnlittle> I think they all do now
<nixternal> man...openoffice is broke in edgy
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-03
<sladen> johnlittle: thanks for the spelling fixes
<Burgundavia> sladen: you want to help edit UWN?
<Burgundavia> we are gobby-ing it up
<sladen> Burgundavia: go on then, let me know when you have an IP
<Burgundavia> port 6522 on 24.69.71.211
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-08-29
<jono> hi all - could someone approve my recent submission?
<beuno> anyone around?  I have a story in the queue
<beuno> LaserJock: hey!
<LaserJock> hi
<beuno> I've got a story in the queue, when you have a minute, can you take a look at it?  :D
<LaserJock> looks like you've got 2
<beuno> yes, the other one requieres someone who speaks french
<beuno> which I haven't found yet  :D
<LaserJock> and you haven't found one now either ;-)
<beuno> I suppose it's outdated by now, so I'll just delete it
<beuno> hehehe
<LaserJock> ok, I hacked it up a bit and put it up
<beuno> LaserJock: thanks!  :D
<LaserJock> beuno: in general I like to write as if I'm not involved
<LaserJock> so I take out "we" and "I", etc.
<LaserJock> more 3rd person I guess
<beuno> LaserJock: I agree, to be honest, it's more of a copy'n'paste thing I did there  :/
<beuno> so I didn't write it, just edited the original a bit  (should pay more atention next time)
<Rinchen> "News Flash: Fridge editors change meaning of stories. News at 11!"   :-)
<LaserJock> well, I consider us to be reporters more than editors
<beuno> 1hahaha
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-08-31
<beuno> anyone around?
<beuno> I have a story in the queue waiting for some lovin'
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<RoterKobold> moin moin
<beuno> anyone around?
<beuno> I have a story taht needs approval
* beuno eyeballs nixternal 
<nixternal> looking now
<beuno> :D  thanks
<beuno> these stories seem "old" if they don't go out within a day
<nixternal> submitted
<nixternal> the fridge looks like crap...I don't even like navigating to it
<beuno> yeap it does, what happend with your proposed redesign?
<beuno> (and thanks :D)
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-01
<Rinchen> I think I'm going blind looking at the fridge homepage
<beuno> :D
<beuno> and what are we going to do about it?
* Rinchen goes off to check the bugs
<Rinchen> hmm you know, I can't seem to login to the fridge
<Rinchen> this is interesting   https://edge.launchpad.net/fridgemonitor
<Rinchen> https://edge.launchpad.net/thesink
<beuno> Rinchen, everything seems fine, I can login and your user is active
<Rinchen> what's the url?
<Rinchen> maybe I'm having a bad day
<beuno> oh, that's very interesting...
<beuno> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/user
<beuno> or
<beuno> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/login
<Rinchen> yeah
<beuno> can't remember which
<Rinchen> login and admin both fail
<Rinchen> user works
<Rinchen> bad day
<Rinchen> confusing it with wordpress
<beuno> I like wordpress much more  :D
<beuno> the sink idea seems very intersting, but it also seems like a tremendous amount of work
* beuno tries out the fridgemonitor
<Rinchen> beuno, do you feel it's ok for me to delete the 4 non-published stories in the queue? They date back a while.  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/admin/node
<beuno> Rinchen, yeap, having a clean fridge is always nice  :p
<Rinchen> ok, I'll do that now
<Rinchen> done
<beuno> Rinchen, that fridgemonitor thing seems to actually work, I'll ping the author (I know him) and see if we can wrap it up nicely so it's easier to install, and get it some press
<Rinchen> heck yeah. If it's ready to go let's front-page it on the Fridge :-)
<beuno> Rinchen, it's a bit rough I think, but with very little work it should be ready for random users to install it
<beuno> I'll package it so people can just clicky clicky to get it working
<beuno> seems like a fun thing to do for the weekend  :D
<beuno> aaaaaaalright, spoke with the author, he doesn't have much time on his hands now, but he's more then happy to let me work on it
<beuno> so I guess I'll do that
<beuno> now, I'm heading home
* beuno waves
<Rinchen> LOL
